# How to make a dos bootable cd rom



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

My computer is running win98, and will support a cdrom as the first boot device. I would like to be able to burn a cd rom, and use it in place of my win98 boot floppy and have my computer boot into dos. I would like to do this is mainly for speed (and it might be a fun project!!).

I have done some reading, but I have had no success. Is this fairly easy to do, or is it fairly involved?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Here's a how to:

http://members.ozemail.com.au/~rossstew/drs/sec3.html


----------



## Brlailea (Jun 25, 2002)

If you have Roxio Easy Cd Creator or Nero you can make a bootable cdrom in a few easy steps. . .


----------



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks for your reply's. I have gotten to the step of making the floppy bootable, now I just have to burn it onto the cd rom.

Is there a way of burning a "mini" windows operating system onto a cd rom, perhaps in conjunction with a zip drive? I am thinking in case my hd ever becomes corrupt, or won't boot I could boot from the cd, or zip drive and have a os running to help re-install files ect. on my hd. I know you can do this from dos, but perhaps there is a more user friendly way of doing this....


----------

